

Don't worry about selling your privacy to Facebook. I already sold it for you - smacktoward
http://jasonlefkowitz.net/2011/10/dont-worry-about-selling-your-privacy-to-facebook-i-already-sold-it-for-you/

======
rajpaul
From what I've read, from the beginning Zuckerberg has been pretty clear in
his desire to make everything everyone does public and on facebook. So this
seems consistent with his vision.

